# tomàquets, tomatos, tomates, etc.



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. En els territoris de llengua catalana hi ha una dioversitat de paraules per designar allò que en castellà es diu "tomate". Jo personalment utilitze la forma _tomato _(paraula que s'usa en algunes zones de València). Hi ha altres possibilitats: _tomàquet, tomaca, tomata, tomàtec, tomàtic, tomàtiga_. Quina és la que useu vosaltres? En coneixeu alguna altra?

I una última pregunta: com és possible que hi haja tanta varietat de paraules?

¡Aquí hay tomate!


----------



## Cecilio

Per cert, volia posar una enquesta amb aquest nou fil però no m'he aclarit a l'hora de fer-ho.


----------



## xupxup

Al Vendrell *una tomaca*, pronunciat a la manera central. I també tenim tomacons, que són petits i es guarden tot l'any penjats, i serveixen per sucar i per escalivar.


----------



## Dixie!

Ja tardava a sorgir aquest fil! 

A l'Ebre, tomata


----------



## tamen

En el meu vocabulari personal, la cosa sempre ha estat "tomàquet", que, perdent l'accent, passa a ser un diminutiu del mateix nom.

Pensava posar aquí l'article de l'Alcover-Moll, però si bé estaria bé, és una mica llarg i el pdeu trobar a http://dcvb.iecat.net/default.asp demanant qualsevol de les variants proopsades (tomata, tomàtiga, tomaca, etc.).

Jo sóc de Barcelona, però he sentit, evidentment, tomaca i tomata (Plana de Vic, Ripollès), tomàtiga (Mallorca) i no sé si alguna altra variant.


----------



## chics

És curiós que dins de les illes hi hagi ciutats on li diuen d'una manera i d'altres on ja canvia el mot: a Mallorca es diu _tomàtiga_ o _domàtiga_ depenent d'on, a Menorca també es diu _una tomàtiga_ a Ciutadella, però _un tomàtic_ (us enrecordeu?) a Maó, Alaior i Ferreries.

Diu que ve del nom que li donàven els americans: _tomatl._ Uf, què difícil! Suposo que aquesta dificultat de pronunciació és el que a fet que a cada casa es fes el que es pogués...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Al Vendrell *una tomaca*, pronunciat a la manera central. I també tenim tomacons, que són petits i es guarden tot l'any penjats, i serveixen per sucar i per escalivar.


 
Te m'has colat aquest vegada, Xupxup: com sempre, tu i jo coincidim. A Vilanova, TOMACA. Malauradament jo ja tinc tanta influència diguem que de l'estàndard que ja fa anys que dic UN TOMÀQUET. Fa unes setmanes la dona del meu padrí em va regalar confitura de TOMACA que havia fet ella i a les enganxines hi havia escrit "Tomaca" 

TOMACONS també ho havia sentit molt a casa.

Em fa una pena estar perdent les paraules amb la quals vaig créixer...



chics said:


> És curiós que dins de les illes hi hagi ciutats on li diuen d'una manera i d'altres on ja canvia el mot: a Mallorca es diu _tomàtiga_ o _domàtiga_ depenent d'on, a Menorca també es diu _una tomàtiga_ a Ciutadella, però _un tomàtic_ (us enrecordeu?) a Maó, Alaior i Ferreries.


 
Ostres, mai de la vida havia escoltat _domàtiga_! I això que he fet nombroses incursions a sa Roqueta!


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres, mai de la vida havia escoltat _domàtiga_! I això que he fet nombroses incursions a sa Roqueta!





Estem tants a tants: jo fa potser 35 anys que hi vaig cada estiu i "domàtiga" no ho he sentit mai. La sorpresa la vaig tenir aquí, a la llista, i després la vaig confirmar al Moll.

"Tomacons", que cites, no deixa de ser el diminutiu comú a "tomàquet" i a "tomaca", no ho veus així?



A sucar-hi el pa, doncs!


----------



## tamen

Ara que t'acabo de citar i em miro el meu missatge obert amb les teves paraules, no comparteixes amb mi la mania sobre "escoltar" i "sentir"?

Quan en parlo, sempre recorro a un cas que recordo com si fos avui. Jo tenia la ràdio posada i sense voler vaig sintonitzar una emissora que feien proves. El locutor demanava que la gent telefonés per parlar de la recepció d'aquella nova emissora, i va telefonar algú. El locutor li diu: "I què, ens escolta bé?" I l'oient respon: "I tant, que els escolto, però els sento malament".

Hi ha una confusió bastant estesa...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Hi ha una confusió bastant estesa...


 
Mira, calla, no me'n parlis perquè aquest tema em fa parar boja. O parlem-ne! En un altre fil!


----------



## chics

xupxup said:


> I també tenim tomacons, que són petits i es guarden tot l'any penjats, i serveixen per sucar i per escalivar.


Ai, em sembla que aquests són els que a Barcelona anomenem *tomàquets de pera*, perque són mé aviat rodonets però una mica allargats.


----------



## tamen

chics said:


> Ai, em sembla que aquests són els que a Barcelona anomenem *tomàquets de pera*, perque són mé aviat rodonets però una mica allargats.



Chics,

No sé prou de *tomàquets*, *tomates* o *tomaques* per certificar això que dius, però sembla bastant probable. Veig que el GDLC defineix "tomacó" com podeu veure, i diria que coincidint amb la teva observacó

Aquest apunt d'ara només és per mig qüestionar-me una cosa que vaig dir. Jo mateix vaig escriure:

"Tomacons", que cites, no deixa de ser el diminutiu comú a "tomàquet" i a "tomaca", no ho veus així?
​Ara rellegint-me, però, he tingut un dubte momentani: si *tomàquet* és masculí i *tomaca* femení, potser el diminutiu no és comú. Però instantàniament he pensat en "finestra" i "finestró", on tenim un nom femení diminutivitzat en forma masculina.

Suposo que vaig ben orientat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Els *tomacons* no són els *tomàquets de pera*. A veure què en pensa en Xupxup, que és penedesenc com jo, però a casa un *tomacó* és un tomàquet gran que sobretot es fa servir per a posar-lo a l'amanida.

Quan aquest vespre parli amb mons pares, els ho demano


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> a casa un *tomacó* és un tomàquet gran que sobretot es fa servir per a posar-lo a l'amanida.
> 
> Quan aquest vespre parli amb mons pares, els ho demano





Realment trobo curiós un augmentatiu (parles de tomàquet _gran_) que adopti la terminació _-ó_. D'acord que la norma té excepcions (cas de "sala" i "saló", però aquí potser parlem d'un gal·licisme), i que no hi ha norma que no en tingui, però... si parles amb tos (mons? mos? tons? tos?) pares, insisteix a fer-te aclarir si un "tomacó" és necessàriament gros.

Salut i potser que hi posem cebes, una mica d'enciam, sal i un raig d'oli, que de tomàquets ja en tenim per donar i per vendre.


----------



## xupxup

Un tomacó és una tomaca més petita, ben rodona, que no és la tomaca de pera que dieu. Té la característica que es guarda tot l'any, penjada en la mateixa rama d'on surt, generlament els guarden en unes golfes, o en un garatge, i es va consumint a mida que es necessita. No són bons per amanir, perquè tenen poca carn, però guarden el suc dintre i per això són especialment bons per sucar, perquè a més embruten molt. Un tomacó no és una tomaca fresca, sinó una tomaca vella, que ja fa temps que es va collir. Normalment no en venen (o jo no n'he vist mai) als súpers, però algunes botigues petites per aquí sí que en venen, i els fan pagar a preu d'or. També són molt bons escalivats, i són els que normalment es feien servir per fer romesco, tenint en compte que era la única manera de menjar tomaca a l'hivern.
No sé si he aclarit res. He buscat alguna foto per internet i no n'he trobat cap.


----------



## SueWilson

Bones!
A Mallorca deim tomàtiga, però moltíssima gent, sobre tot als pobles, pronuncia "domàtiga". Amb "D"...


----------



## tamen

xupxup said:


> No sé si he aclarit res. He buscat alguna foto per internet i no n'he trobat cap.




Per mi ho has aclarit magníficament. En dedueixo que allò que deia la TPS, que un "tomacó" és un tomàquet gros... queda més aviat en dubte.

Sobre el "tomacó" o "tomàquet de penjar", a Mallorca (i segons com també a Barcelona) se'n diu "tomatiga *de ramellet*" (tomàquet a Barcelona, és clar), accepció que transcric de la veu _*tomàquet* _del diccionari Alcover-Moll.

Tomàtiga de ramellet o de penjar: varietat de tomàtiga petita, però que es congria en ramells molt nombrosos i es conserva molt de temps penjada. ​Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Volia agregar que la meva professora de català, que és de Barcelona, sempre diu tomàquet, com en "pa amb tomàquet."


----------



## xeneize

Bones dies! (salut tipic alguerès ).

A L'Alguer, se* diu *pomata* o també *tomata*, me* pareix**.*

Txau! (altro* salut alguerès, usat tambè per a diure* _hola_...).


*se = es
*me = em
*pareix = sembla
* altro= altre; així mateix: nosaltros o mosaltros = nosaltres i vosaltros = vosaltres (només en masculí, el femení es igual al català de Catalunya)
* diure= dir


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> En dedueixo que allò que deia la TPS, que un "tomacó" és un tomàquet gros... queda més aviat en dubte.


 
He anat tan atabalada que encara no ho he pogut consultar...


----------



## brau

xeneize said:


> *pareix = sembla



Aquesta si que és bona. I jo que em pensava que era clarament una influència castellana.

Per cert, apunteu-ne una altra de *tomaca.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Aquesta si que és bona. I jo que em pensava que era clarament una influència castellana.
> 
> Per cert, apunteu-ne una altra de *tomaca.*


 
Per què? En italià hi ha el verb _parere_ i segur que en sard hi ha alguna cosa encara més semblant al llatí.

Bentornat, Brau. Espero que t'hagi provat l'inici de la uni


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per què? En italià hi ha el verb _parere_ i segur que en sard hi ha alguna cosa encara més semblant al llatí.



mmm tinc el dubte de si no m'he explicat be, o no t'he entés be. Deia que jo pensava que el verb parèixer, per be que català, era utilitzat al PV sobretot per la influència del castellà, i per això m'ha sorprés que es fassa (perdó...) servir a l'Alguer. Clar que és cert com dius que podria estar allí influit pel sard o per l'italià _parere_, però de tota manera també està el _sembrare..._



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bentornat, Brau. Espero que t'hagi provat l'inici de la uni



Si que ha provat si, però a matar-me a feina!  Però merci.


----------



## pickypuck

La meva gent sempre ha dit "tomàtica" amb c. El terme tomàquet els sembla molt cómic, no em pregunteu per què.

Bona tarde de diumenge.


----------



## Cecilio

pickypuck said:


> La meva gent sempre ha dit "tomàtica" amb c. El terme tomàquet els sembla molt cómic, no em pregunteu per què.
> 
> Bona tarde de diumenge.



¿En quin indret es diu això exactament? Jo no ho havia sentit mai.


----------



## pickypuck

Ells són de Palma i voltants. Però potser sigui jo que estic equivocat i en realitat diuen tomàtiga. 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> És curiós que dins de les illes hi hagi ciutats on li diuen d'una manera i d'altres on ja canvia el mot: a Mallorca es diu _tomàtiga_ o _*domàtiga*_ depenent d'on, a Menorca també es diu _una tomàtiga_ a Ciutadella, però _un tomàtic_ (us enrecordeu?) a Maó, Alaior i Ferreries.


 


SueWilson said:


> Bones!
> A Mallorca deim tomàtiga, però moltíssima gent, sobre tot als pobles, pronuncia "*domàtiga*". Amb "D"...


 
A *Petra*, per exemple, segons el capítol _El nom del porc _del programa "Caçador de paraules". N'estic fent la col·lecció (del "Caçador", no pas de domàtigues) i aquests dies que estic un pèl més ociosa me'ls miro.


----------



## Tomby

A les comarques de la Plana (Castelló) es diu "tomata". La que es conserva bastant temps en ramellets es diu "tomata de penjar". Salutacions!
TT.


----------



## Cranc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Te m'has colat aquest vegada, Xupxup: com sempre, tu i jo coincidim. A Vilanova, TOMACA. Malauradament jo ja tinc tanta influència diguem que de l'estàndard que ja fa anys que dic UN TOMÀQUET. Fa unes setmanes la dona del meu padrí em va regalar confitura de TOMACA que havia fet ella i a les enganxines hi havia escrit "Tomaca"
> 
> TOMACONS també ho havia sentit molt a casa.
> 
> Em fa una pena estar perdent les paraules amb la quals vaig créixer...
> 
> 
> 
> Ostres, mai de la vida havia escoltat _domàtiga_! I això que he fet nombroses incursions a sa Roqueta!




Confirm això de domàtiga, a Vilafrànca de Bonay, per exemple, encara que a la major part de les Balears es diu tomàtiga.

C


----------



## Cecilio

A la zona on jo visc diem "tomato" i a altres zones es diu "tomata". Això fa que es puga derivar amb normalitat la paraula "tomatada" (pronunicat a València "tomatà") per designar l'acció de llançar-li a algú aquest fruit. ¿Quina paraula s'usa en aquests casos quan el mot original és del tipus "tomaca" o "tomàquet"?


----------



## Cecilio

Per cert, per ací existeix la següernt expressió popular:

*Quina tomatà que tens!*​
Amb la qual cosa li estem dient a la persona en qüestió que la roba que porta és tan poc elegant que mereixeria rebre una "tomatada"... M'encanta aquesta expressió!


----------



## Namarne

A la Franja diem: _lo tomate_ i _los tomates_, amb una *e* força oberta.


----------



## chics

> Això fa que es puga derivar amb normalitat la paraula "tomatada" (pronunicat a València "tomatà") per designar l'acció de llançar-li a algú aquest fruit. ¿Quina paraula s'usa en aquests casos quan el mot original és del tipus "tomaca" o "tomàquet"?


Ha, ha,... diem tomatà!


----------



## Tige

Namarne said:


> A la Franja diem: _lo tomate_ i _los tomates_, amb una *e* força oberta.


 
Matisos del sud de la Franja : la tomaca i les tomaques, o la tomata i les tomates... (depèn del poble...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Per cert, per ací existeix la següernt expressió popular:
> 
> *Quina tomatà que tens!*​
> 
> Amb la qual cosa li estem dient a la persona en qüestió que la roba que porta és tan poc elegant que mereixeria rebre una "tomatada"... M'encanta aquesta expressió!


 
Feia temps que no reia llegint en aquest fòrum! A mi també m'ha encantat l'expressió, Cecilio... Sóc capaç d'importar-la cap al Principat! 

Molts besos cap a València


----------



## Namarne

Tige said:


> (depèn del poble...)


Totalment cert!  D'un poble a un altre hi ha paraules i modismes diferents i ben curiosos. (La "meva" part de Franja és la Llitera, bé, una part de la Llitera!!)


----------



## kiyama

Bon dia a tothom!
A Mataró en diem tomàquets i a vegades els pengem, però som tan originals que en diem "tomàquets de penjar". Tomacades no en fem gaires, però podria ser que tingués alguna relació amb el verb "estomacar"?
Kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cranc said:


> Confirm això de domàtiga, a Vilafrànca de Bonay, per exemple


 
En prenc nota, Cranc. 

I jo que em pensava que a Vilafranca de Bonany només hi havia melons!


----------

